# Medicaid denials in Georgia



## jojokat (Oct 19, 2015)

We are receiving MULTIPLE denials from Georgia Medicaid on any unspecified codes as well as some that are specified, such as J30.5 (Allergic rhinitis due to food).  Is anyone else having this issue?  Have you seen any communication coming from the carriers stating what they are looking for in these situations?

Thanks.


----------



## AthensCoder (Oct 26, 2015)

*Medicaid*

Georgia Medicaid put out a provider bulletin advising that they will not accept unspecified code for any outpatient/office claims.  As for the J30.5, I looked it up, & that IS a specified code, so this may be a glitch in their system.


----------



## shenell333@yahoo.com (Oct 26, 2015)

See PDF from GA Medicaid Web portal ICD-10 unspecified denials even if it's not primary they will still deny.

https://www.mmis.georgia.gov/portal...mation/Provider Notices/tabId/53/Default.aspx


----------

